# Does anyone feed Nutro Ultra or Blue Buffalo?



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I recently started Venus on Wellness Puppy and, although she eats it, she doesn't seem to really like it. I was looking at Nutro Ultra and Blue Buffalo before I chose Wellness and I was just wondering if anyone else fed those with success. I looked them up on http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ already and I'm not really liking the idea of switching her from Wellness. But I am still just a bit curious what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i feed nutro and nutro ultra. my dogs like it , they like the ultra over the nutro.

My dogs don't like the same foods so i have to change every few months.

I go between timberwolf/science diet/nutro/ultra


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

i used ultra before, Georgia liked it. i just switched to Origin because I personally think it has better ingredients. But the Ultra was a great food.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

i think blue buffalo now makes an organic food, that might be better then the non-organic bb. i bought the bb wet food before, i was happy with that, so were the chis. it is probably more of an easier food to find as well, which always helps.
my favorite foods for them so far have been merrick and taste of the wild


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

I am starting my pup off with the Nutro Natural Choice and he seems to like it so far! I know nutro has the Max version but I think the Natural Choice is better........... ????


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey was on Nutro Ultra from the beginning of December until the end of February. He seemed to like it, but didn't care much for the Nutro Ultra treats.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i've never tried the treats they look plain


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I used to feed Nutro Ultra to my kittens. I thought it was a great good at the time. But since we've gotten Venus, I've been looking at different foods, and I've sort of become a kind of hypochondriac about her. I am so paranoid to switch her to something that just doesn't seem that good. I don't know. Maybe she'll start eating more. It bothers me how expensive a lot of these foods are. Nutro Ultra I can buy in town here, and Wellness was getting really expensive because I can't get to a PetCo or something, so I've been having to order it. But, thanks to the help of my in-laws, I found out that it is sold at a small pet food outlet just 15 minutes from here. So my decision is really up in the air right now. I just don't know what to do. I'm worrying over silly crap again..:roll:


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

> i've never tried the treats they look plain


If Bailey doesn't like them, they must be! The boy will eat almost anything, food or not! However, he doesn't like the Nutro treats. He will hold them in his mouth and walk around the living room, whining pathetically.


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

Mine liked the Blue Buff. They would eat everything but the lifesource bites till there was nothing left. Ultra is supposed to be right along the same lines, i just refuse to feed Nutro. I've had quite a few run ins with one of their reps and I feel that there food could be better. Shouldn't tout it as the best thing in the universe when there is so much better stuff out there. Course, i know that's what she's paid to do, but the way she does it is so bad.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Cyndi said:


> Mine liked the Blue Buff. They would eat everything but the lifesource bites till there was nothing left. Ultra is supposed to be right along the same lines, i just refuse to feed Nutro. I've had quite a few run ins with one of their reps and I feel that there food could be better. Shouldn't tout it as the best thing in the universe when there is so much better stuff out there. Course, i know that's what she's paid to do, but the way she does it is so bad.


Yeah, thats kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## maquignon (May 6, 2010)

I would never feed my dog anything containing menadione (synthetic form of vitamin K). Nutro uses menadione in all of its products. If you don't know about menadione, google it. Its not a very good food anyway. Blue Buffalo and Wellness are both good foods. I prefer Blue Buffalo to Wellness. Blue Buffalo contains FEWER grains in spite of what dogfoodanalysis says. Count them for yourself.


----------

